# ganz komische sache



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

hi jungs und mädels  bin mal seit langem wieder hier 

so nun mal zu meiner frage, ich habe ne link angeklickt dort satnd aufeinmal mir wurden 38 € geklaut. dazu stand noch meine ip nummer sowie ein port der "angeblich" von denen geöffnet wurde.

nun ich weiß das man nicht so einfach nen port freigeben kann, nur was mich stuzig macht das dort auch meine ip sowie ein port stand. ist das ein fake gewesen ? oder fehlen mir da jetzt echt bald 38 € ?!

unglaublich da surfste rum willste dich über etwas schlau machen, klickst bei googel nen link an und da kommt so ne scheiße ?! jeden tag würde ich solchen typen die schnauze einhauen, jeden tag 24 std lang......


----------



## Devilfrank (26 März 2006)

Hi SoulBeatz,

schick mir mal den Link per PN. Ich will auch mal lachen. Zu mehr wird diese Seite wohl nicht taugen...


----------



## Wembley (26 März 2006)

??????

Woher sollen die dann das Geld nehmen? Liegen bei dir Geldscheine auf der Festplatte herum?  

Nebenbei: Einem User seine eigene IP-Adresse anzeigen zu lassen, ist wirklich keine Kunst. Irgendeine Portnummer hinschreiben erst recht nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hi SoulBeatz,
> 
> schick mir mal den Link per PN. Ich will auch mal lachen. Zu mehr wird diese Seite wohl nicht taugen...



also bevor sich jemand fragt wa sich da wollte....ich interessiere mich für dokus und wollte mich halts chlau machen ob das evtl legal ist zum download.....ich bin kein fan von filmkopieren.....den mein hobby ist es selber orginal dvd´s zu sammeln..also der link w*w.torrent-list.de.vu


----------



## Devilfrank (26 März 2006)

Ja, ne is klargeworden. Wusste ich doch, dass es was zu lachen gibt...
Simpler Javascript-Quark. Angeblich soll ich jetzt 19€ ärmer sein, weil der über den Port80 einen Angriff gemacht haben will.

It´s funny. Hier hat sich mal jar nüschts gezuckt. Der Sinn des Ganzen will sich mir nicht erschließen, aber zumindest konnte ich müde lächeln...


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2006)

Ich will den Link auch mal haben...


----------



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ne is klargeworden. Wusste ich doch, dass es was zu lachen gibt...
> Simpler Javascript-Quark. Angeblich soll ich jetzt 19€ ärmer sein, weil der über den Port80 einen Angriff gemacht haben will.
> 
> It´s funny. Hier hat sich mal jar nüschts gezuckt. Der Sinn des Ganzen will sich mir nicht erschließen, aber zumindest konnte ich müde lächeln...



ja also ein fake ???

ach wenn ichs chonmal mal am durchforschen bin dann frage ich mal hier di experten.....ich interessiere mich sehr für serien dokus....darf man dies über nen torrent client ? ich meine 3 sat oder so veröffentlicht ja leider keine dvd´s darüber


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

SoulBeatz schrieb:
			
		

> ich interessiere mich sehr für serien dokus....darf man dies über nen torrent client ?


Auch zulässige private Fernsehmitschnitte dürfen ohne Einwilligung des Berechtigten weder verbreitet noch zu öffentlichen Wiedergaben benutzt werden, vgl. § 53 Abs. 6 UrhG.


----------



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

so nen mist aber auch  :bigcry:  wieso nehme ich die dinger nicht ainfach auf.....ach ja vhs gibts ja schon lange nicht mehr für mich


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Zulässig ist auch, jemanden unentgeltlich damit zu beauftragen, die Fernsehsendungen aufzuzeichnen.



> *§ 53 UrhG Vervielfältigungen zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch*
> 
> Der zur Vervielfältigung Befugte darf die Vervielfältigungsstücke auch durch einen anderen herstellen lassen, sofern dies unentgeltlich geschieht


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 März 2006)

*Ein Räuberspiel ...*

Hallo zusammen,

es handelt sich wohl wieder um ein Spiel, dessen Sinn sich mir nicht erschließt. Ziel ist es möglichst viele Klicks auf den eigenen Referer-Link zu sammeln. Wer die meisten Klicks gesammelt hat, ist er Gewinner. Die ganze Geschichte wird mit einer Story aufgehübscht. Diese Spiele scheinen vielleicht zum Aufbau von Newsletterverteilern oder ähnlichem zu dienen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

blödes spiel aber.....

und immer noch traurig das ich mir da keine dokus runterladen darf  ohman ich sehs schon kommen 6 monate später klopft die krippo an deiner tür festnahme wegen bbc der untergang der mayas  :cry:  :bigcry:  ne lass mal lieber.....


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Dürfte Dich vielleicht interessieren :

*Urheberrecht: Was darf eigentlich der Verbraucher?
Der Unterschied zwischen legalen und illegalen Privatkopien*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73883-urheberrecht-was-darf-eigentlich-der.html

Die Ausführungen beziehen sich zwar auf die Gesetzesnovelle zum UrhG, die Anfang 2007 in Kraft treten soll.

Insbesondere hinsichtlich der auf Seite 2 dargestellten Rechtslage zu Radio- und Fernsehmitschnitten gilt heute aber auch nichts anderes.


----------



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte Dich vielleicht interessieren:
> 
> *Urheberrecht: Was darf eigentlich der Verbraucher?
> Der Unterschied zwischen legalen und illegalen Privatkopien*
> ...



ja tolle wurst ich glaube wohl kaum das jemand da bbc nach erlaubnis fragt....naja dann lasse ich wohl lieber die finger von  watt solls....


----------



## SoulBeatz (26 März 2006)

aber danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 März 2006)

*Re: Ein Räuberspiel ...*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ein Spiel


Siehe "Info"...


----------



## SoulBeatz (27 März 2006)

*Re: Ein Räuberspiel ...*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Nebelwolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja so ne info habe ich nicht bekommen....

ein dummes und nicht cooles game......nun ja jeder soll halt mal seinen spaß haben... :roll:


----------



## Dott. Giascopato (30 März 2006)

Na ja, es ist ja wohl kein Problem sich mal an den hoster von klick-game.de zu wenden und ihm den Sachverhalt mitzuteilen.
Wenn IPX Server GmbH in Nürnberg mal ein ernstes Wort mit klick-game redet sollte es der Schade der arbeitenden Bevölkerung nicht sein.


----------



## Dott. Giascopato (31 März 2006)

*AW: ganz komische sache*

Na ja; der Ziel link klick-game.de/ scheint ja wohl tot zu sein. ...
Nä, doch nicht...


----------

